# Kelly and NBc blow it



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kelly has been a flop at NBC. Bet Fox is having a great laugh.

Megyn Kelly and Alex Jones: NBC News under fire for 'botched' rollout of Kelly on eve of interview | Fox News


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

She's caught between a dog and a fire hydrant.

If they edit it to make Jones look okay and Kelly friendly....the left will hate her and will boycott her. Liberals do boycott really well.

The right already hates her. 

If she does a hit piece and his tapes make her look a fool.....

NBC is left wondering...."what have we done"?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Typical liberal propaganda. Change the film around via editing to carry the liberal view and destroy their opponents. No wonder so many people do not believe their commentary and look for and believe alternative sources. The liberals are crying wolf too often and getting caught at it. Think Dan Rather, virtually all the negative Trump pieces, attacking the entire Palin family, silence on the crimes and the are many of the Clinton's and so on. It's the agenda that's important but money talks and lost revenue can only be withstood for so long.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jones is a nut. Most of us know that. They should have left Kelly alone and let Jone show what he is. Instead the left wanted to silence him. Dam that blew up in their face. To bad Jones can stick with real world truth he does get it right sometimes but then he goes crazy on us.
Wonder what Kelly's contact is worth for NBC to cut and run.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

She gets what she deserves is far I am concerned. Beyond her being something to look at she is just another liberal monkey carrying water for the lefties.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Querstion...

Name two people who I don't care about and hope both go away quietly into the good night?

Answer...

Mergan Kelty and This Jones Character. 

What a waste of time, a host of lies and a pile of crap, they are...


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

FOX may be laughing at her demise but they are suffering their own. My God they can't match mad cow in the ratings means they SUCK. Bring back blow hard orielly already.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Querstion...
> 
> Name two people who I don't care about and hope both go away quietly into the good night?
> 
> ...


I'm hoping this starts a trend...that the person being interviewed brings along a camera or cameraman to record everything.

With that done, it is far less likely these liberal newsertainment folks can twist things to create their own narrative.

That is one way some can fight back.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Since we got rid of the satellite dish, I guess about 5 years now, and I quit watching Fox News every evening for hours my stress level went way, way, down.

I didn't realize what watching that crap was doing to me until I stopped it. The only news I watch now is local evening news, and only a couple times a week, at that.
What a wonderful life lies beyond being Fox addled.
Y'all ought to try it.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Im backing off of Fox News. I check drudge and The Blaze once in awhile. The new management at Fox are a bunch of progressive wife wimps.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Dubyagee said:


> Im backing off of Fox News. I check drudge and The Blaze once in awhile. The new management at Fox are a bunch of progressive wife wimps.


I quit watching many months ago. I cut the cable so i stream once in a while just to hear what's going on...but not like I used to.

I go to Breitbart, The Drudge Report, The Blaze occasionally...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

If she wasnt just a prostitute for the Regime, she could just tell the truth and be a real journalist.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> If she wasnt just a prostitute for the Regime, she could just tell the truth and be a real journalist.


I don't think politics comes into play that much with her.

She has/is proving she is out for one person. Fame and fortune is what is important to her.

Anyone paying the freight will do.


----------

